
Electric Car Charging - ampup
Hey everyone, did anyone else have a very annoying EV charging experience this holiday season? Ever thought about what life would be like with reservable charging?<p>ampUp, a YC startup found a way to make EV charging life easier with reservable charging spots, so you won&#x27;t have to wait in line to charge your car. You can download the app on iOS and Android stores.<p>We highly appreciate your thoughts on this! Let us know what you would like to see or any pain points that you might have as EV drivers that we may be able to address through the app.
======
StudentStuff
Why do you need to download an app to reserve a spot to charge your car?

Make things as frictionless as possible like PayByPhone has done with their
Progressive Web App for paying for parking.

Having tried to force apps on people, we often ran into forgotten iCloud &
Google Account passwords preventing or slowing installation of our free app.
Moving to a PWA made it as simple as emailing or texting a link to add users.

~~~
ampup
Hi! Thanks for the feedback.

PayByPhone users typically start the process of payment when they are already
parked in a spot and only need to pay using the web app. This means that they
already have the parking meter to lead them to the URL to do only one task in
the process -payment.

Our goal is an end-to-end process of locating, reserving, and paying for
charging on a single app. It helps users save time in driving from one
charging location to another by letting them reserve when they need to. In
theory, it can all be done through a web app but having a mobile app on hand
always makes sense for users who constantly have trouble locating free spots
and need to reserve on the go.

